# Tiered seating placement?



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Working on a theater room and was wondering about optimal hight of a second row of seats. 

Bottom of screen is 3' off the ground first seating row will be about 9' back from screen. How high up would you estimate the second rows heads should be to be able to see the bottom of the screen?

Geometry is failing me right now?


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Need a little more info. At a bare minimum, need to know distance to 2nd row. Also, is the seating for both rows the same? Optimally, need height from floor to top of head of tallest person accomodated in the front row, and height from riser to eye level of shortest person to be accomodated in back row.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont forget that ceiling height plays a big part here if your standing up and your head hits the ceiling thats a big issue. I have a riser thats 14" and I can still stand up with my head just shy of the ceiling, I stand 6'4"


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am not sure if this will help or not, but I did come across this calculator some time ago. Hope it helps!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Cool thanks. I think an 8" rise will be just fine. As we're talking about a 9:1 ratio between top of first head at bottom of screen (9'back 1'up) if the next head is an additional 3' back 8" should be good.


----------

